# ps3 80gb



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

after posting on here ive decided to get a ps3, the latest is the 80gb form argos etc: but ive read it is ps2 incompatible? is that true????




:tumbleweed:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I recall the original 60Gb one was PS2 compatible, but they removed it to save costs on the newer 40Gb, so if the 80Gb is new I would guess it also doesn't support ps2 playback.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I believe that's correct, yeah. I was looking at them today in Game and they're the same as the 40GB, but with 80GB drive, so therefore no card reader, only 2 USB's etc.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

thanks god i got the 60GB, looks like its still the best


----------

